# Got taken by a girl.



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.

OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.

OK, got me. Little asian girl comes out, she's D, and gets in. She lets me start the trip, no destination, where to? Oh, there are 5 more. She anchored me down by letting me start the trip and sitting in the car. This girl is experienced in all things Uber.

OK, 3 minutes later they are all there and destination is told to me, not entered. Half way there, trip canceled?! D says wow, I just don't know what happened. OK...now what? I pull over and tell her to re-ping me. I don't know if she actually is. I keep getting someone else. Panic. I don't want to keep refusing this other rider.

It's a short trip. I let it go with lesson learned. Never trust Asians!

I'M KIDDING! I guess next time I just fix it with Uber?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

No, next time you make her cancel right away after she mention 5 more. If she plays dumb and tell you she doesn't know how to - ask her to hand you the phone and do it yourself. If she refuses - end the ride and immediately write support about party of six as a reason you had to end it. 

Personally I wouldn't have accepted her second non-surge ping just out of principle. You'd been better off staying offline for 5-10 min and getting someone else anyway, right?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I wonder how she was watching surge after putting a request? Someone else's phone? Or there's an app for that?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

So if a trip is canceled after you have started it, do you get paid for what you have completed? Or does it appear as if you never had a trip? What I mean is, if you travel 5 miles and then it's canceled, do you get paid for the 5 miles or do you get nothing?

If it were me and the trip was canceled mid trip and you still get paid for that then I'd just pull over and be done with it. Get out, biatch. I might do that even if I didn't get paid.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Gotta watch out for those crafty ones. Recently I had a customer who ordered a ride for their friends cancel the ride half-way through the trip which I didn't know was even possible. How is it possible for them to cancel after the driver has swiped "begin trip" and it shows up in the trip history as a canceled request? At first it actually showed the start and stop points on the map and when I checked a few hours later after getting home it just showed the pickup point as if the ride was canceled/never taken. I reported it to partner rep through "I didn't begin/end the ride on time" because there wasn't a better option and explained what happened in the drop-off text box. The fare was adjusted after the agent asked for clarification but he didn't answer my questions as to to how is this even possible and why it's recorded as canceled--first showing the correct start and stop points the later just the pick-up location. Getting help/answers beyond the canned responses is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

I had a girl in my car who told me she cancelled a 45 minute ride surging 2.8 about a block from her house because she realized it was going to be super expensive. She said she got a free ride out of it... What can we do?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I now drop off people that cxl just where they cxl. Next corner and I pull over and say "you ended the ride, you will be reported, please get out the ride is over". Never got a bad score, or any score from the scam artists.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


When a rider cancels before the end of the trip it charges them $5. This is a good way to get a tip when people say they would tip you but they don't have any cash.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> So if a trip is canceled after you have started it, do you get paid for what you have completed? Or does it appear as if you never had a trip? What I mean is, if you travel 5 miles and then it's canceled, do you get paid for the 5 miles or do you get nothing?
> 
> If it were me and the trip was canceled mid trip and you still get paid for that then I'd just pull over and be done with it. Get out, biatch. I might do that even if I didn't get paid.


It will pay you for what you completed, finish the trip and afterwards use the function to put actual drop off location, Uber will fix it and they still have to pay.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> It will pay you for what you completed, finish the trip and afterwards use the function to put actual drop off location, Uber will fix it and they still have to pay.


So can you kick them out after they cancel the trip and go an extra 10 miles as the actual drop off location? lol That would teach them and Uber would have no idea what the actual drop off location was to be unless they put in the destination.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> So can you kick them out after they cancel the trip and go an extra 10 miles as the actual drop off location? lol That would teach them and Uber would have no idea what the actual drop off location was to be unless they put in the destination.


Technically you could but if you tried it to many times they may catch on that you are a scammer. Then again they don't care their passengers try to scam by ordering uberx for 6 people. My Thursday will be fun if I get a minivan I will take them all and have the fare adjusted on their ass.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Racist much? I had an Asian women who was extremely friendly and polite as a rider once. Some people are just forgetful or are in so much of a hurry they forget to put in a destination. But if she cancelled during the ride, KICK HER OUT OF THE CAR!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Red said:


> No, next time you make her cancel right away after she mention 5 more. If she plays dumb and tell you she doesn't know how to - ask her to hand you the phone and do it yourself. If she refuses - end the ride and immediately write support about party of six as a reason you had to end it.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have accepted her second non-surge ping just out of principle. You'd been better off staying offline for 5-10 min and getting someone else anyway, right?


I drive a minivan so 6 isn't an issue. I agree, next time I will reject her ping and wait.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> Racist much?


No, not at all. Did you not see the all caps "I'M KIDDING!"?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Kick them out, contact uber and tell them what happened. They will pay you up until that point.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I drive a minivan so 6 isn't an issue. I agree, next time I will reject her ping and wait.


You drive a Mini Van? 
I just want to make sure of something:
- are you aware that when you pick up more that 4 people you have to be pay as UberXL?
I just want to make sure that you know that. UberX and Uber XL have different prices.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

mopapa said:


> You drive a Mini Van?
> I just want to make sure of something:
> - are you aware that when you pick up more that 4 people you have to be pay as UberXL?
> I just want to make sure that you know that. UberX and Uber XL have different prices.


...and Uber is willing to adjust the price after the fact from X to XL, as long as you are actually both an X and XL driver. Just send in a ticket after the ride.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mopapa said:


> You drive a Mini Van?
> I just want to make sure of something:
> - are you aware that when you pick up more that 4 people you have to be pay as UberXL?
> I just want to make sure that you know that. UberX and Uber XL have different prices.


We don't have XL yet.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


Your must be slow or REAL desperate, or both.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, not at all. Did you not see the all caps "I'M KIDDING!"?


Where's the punchline?


----------



## jenniferthomas82 (Sep 20, 2015)

Even if your car only fits 4 pax they will still pay you for thay extra pax? Its hard for riders to get an xl where im at and ive had to turn down a few trips but sometimes i let it slide


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> We don't have XL yet.


Then you should probably not take more than 4 until they do. Uber only covers up to 4 passengers. Taking more than 4 will also cause groups to start vehicle 'shopping' hoping to find a driver that will take that many the next time. Best bet is to simply stay in the system and teach pax what the correct way to use the system is, then when they do add XL pax will know they have to use that for 5-6 people.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

jenniferthomas82 said:


> Even if your car only fits 4 pax they will still pay you for thay extra pax? Its hard for riders to get an xl where im at and ive had to turn down a few trips but sometimes i let it slide


No, they won't upgrade if you can only fit 4. Pax should just order more Xs if they can't find an XL and have more that 4 in the group.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Reminds me of a lady who got in, I confirmed my name, she looked at my Uber screen and confirmed that name, then started turn by turn directions til actual rider started calling.

Cancelled and dropped off, now I keep the waze screen on (Lyft only mind you) while pax are loading in.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I learned the hard way. If someone "accidently" cancels a fare mid-trip, KICK THEM OUT IMMEDIATELY! Do NOT let them re-ping you. They are bastards trying to rip you off and they are going to shit rate you. At least show them you have a spine. Also, DO NOT let 5 passengers in your car. Cancel the trip or get them to cancel. Passenger cars are typically rated for 1000 pounds passenger weight including you. You are likely over that if you let in even one extra passenger. Your car will not operate safely and you will be sued after an accident for allowing it and Uber WILL NOT back you up. You will get the minimum fare if you are the one cancelling and $5 if they cancel.
Don't listen to b.s. about a tip. 99% will hop out without tipping you. They do not consider you a human being. You are just trash to get used and discarded. Does a particular location keep having passengers that suck? Stop picking up there. I have several areas I boycott. It's part of my right to choose to decline trips.


----------



## jenniferthomas82 (Sep 20, 2015)

I think every pick up in my area is like that i think there is 1 xl and its always atleast 20 mins away. Thanks for the advice ill just keep telling ppl i cant take more then 4


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> I had a girl in my car who told me she cancelled a 45 minute ride surging 2.8 about a block from her house because she realized it was going to be super expensive. She said she got a free ride out of it... What can we do?


Start the long email exchange with a CSR and keep it going until you get paid.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> We don't have XL yet.


So you are driving a mini van and picking up more than 4 people and getting pay as an UberX? 
Dude no! 
Never tanks more than 4 if you are not an UberXL


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

My first day driving, I picked up 6 people 2 times and when I selected the "i had more than 4 passengers" option on the UBER app, I was told by CS, only xl can have more than 4 pasangers, and it is illegal to pick up more than 4. ouch I just got UBERed.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

It was verrry sneaky. Kind of like Pearl Harbor. Okay? That was a little sneaky too, huh? Pearl Harbor kind of sneaky; I think we can all be a little sneaky sometimes, hm?

Ok, I'm Asian. I think that gives me a right to make that joke.


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> I had a girl in my car who told me she cancelled a 45 minute ride surging 2.8 about a block from her house because she realized it was going to be super expensive. She said she got a free ride out of it... What can we do?


Wut I do is turn around & take her ass straight back to where I picked her up


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


Hi RamzFanz,

There a few things that hopefully I can clarify for you. (1) The driver is paid / rider is charged, up to the point the trip is canceled (by either party). So you don't lose out on the miles/time already spent. If the rider cancels mid trip, just pull to the next safe spot and drop them off, they cancelled. If they want you to continue, you're doing so without Uber's commercial insurance coverage since the system shows you're no longer actively on a trip (which is technically true and what Uber will say if you do get into an accident). The rider will also be charged a cancellation fee on top, because the cancellation logic would still have applied. (2) Never take more passengers than your car can safely accommodate. Again, if there's an accident, Uber's insurance may deny for violating traffic law / the cops may fine you extra as well. If your car can take more passengers, ie, you're X and XL, get an X request but it's really more than 4 riders, it's ultimately your decision if you want to continue or not. Of course, continuing with the trip would probably teach the rider how to get a cheaper ride for more passengers allowed. Which could hurt other drives in the future as well. (3) If the destination is told to you, you can still manually enter into the app on your phone. There should be no reason stopping you from doing so. This (a) helps you navigate (b) logs a destination in the system so if the rider does cancel on you, it's been recorded where they had intended to go. If the rider then gets another ride after you dropped them off to that same destination, the support team can review/see that and possibly flag the rider for being a bad apple.

Back to the original situation. Even after the trip already started and you were just waiting, once you see that it's 5 passengers for an uberX request, you can also choose to cancel the ride on the spot and then report the rider (you should be able to do it through in-app support now), preventing bad riders from keep using the system (yes, Uber does deactivate rider accounts too).

Hopefully that helped!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

xUberEmployee said:


> Hi RamzFanz,
> 
> There a few things that hopefully I can clarify for you. (1) The driver is paid / rider is charged, up to the point the trip is canceled (by either party). So you don't lose out on the miles/time already spent. If the rider cancels mid trip, just pull to the next safe spot and drop them off, they cancelled. If they want you to continue, you're doing so without Uber's commercial insurance coverage since the system shows you're no longer actively on a trip (which is technically true and what Uber will say if you do get into an accident). The rider will also be charged a cancellation fee on top, because the cancellation logic would still have applied. (2) Never take more passengers than your car can safely accommodate. Again, if there's an accident, Uber's insurance may deny for violating traffic law / the cops may fine you extra as well. If your car can take more passengers, ie, you're X and XL, get an X request but it's really more than 4 riders, it's ultimately your decision if you want to continue or not. Of course, continuing with the trip would probably teach the rider how to get a cheaper ride for more passengers allowed. Which could hurt other drives in the future as well. (3) If the destination is told to you, you can still manually enter into the app on your phone. There should be no reason stopping you from doing so. This (a) helps you navigate (b) logs a destination in the system so if the rider does cancel on you, it's been recorded where they had intended to go. If the rider then gets another ride after you dropped them off to that same destination, the support team can review/see that and possibly flag the rider for being a bad apple.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a very clear and relevant answer!

Interesting that you should get paid for time and miles AND a cancellation fee. Is that how it worked out?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping.  Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping I understand this correctly...you had a pax on a 2.8 surge and you let her cancel and re-ping you at no surge...AND you still picked her up?

What is wrong with you man? That should NEVER happen. The first thing I do if no longer a surge is turn the frigging app OFF for five minutes but in any instance no way I'm picking up her ass...I may accept her ping and park (if the mood suits me and I'm sure it would) and and change the flat tire I don't have and wait for her call.

Regardless no one gets the best of me.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I'm hoping I understand this correctly...you had a pax on a 2.8 surge and you let her cancel and re-ping you at no surge...AND you still picked her up?
> 
> What is wrong with you man? That should NEVER happen. The first thing I do if no longer a surge is turn the frigging app OFF for five minutes but in any instance no way I'm picking up her ass...I may accept her ping and park (if the mood suits me and I'm sure it would) and and change the flat tire I don't have and wait for her call.
> 
> Regardless no one gets the best of me.


As I arrived, she canceled. A minute later, no surge, re-ping.

Really though, she avoided the surge just like you create the surge. I didn't "let" her cancel, she just did. You guys gotta stop taking things personally. She was working Uber just like you do, it had nothing to do with me. If I take the ping I do, if I don't I don't. It's not like she won't get a ride, the money will just got to a different driver. Real world, man.

I'm more pissed at the lemming drivers that killed the surge instead of being patient.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> As I arrived, she canceled. A minute later, no surge, re-ping.
> 
> Really though, she avoided the surge just like you create the surge. I didn't "let" her cancel, she just did. You guys gotta stop taking things personally. She was working Uber just like you do, it had nothing to do with me. If I take the ping I do, if I don't I don't. It's not like she won't get a ride, the money will just got to a different driver. Real world, man.
> 
> I'm more pissed at the lemming drivers that killed the surge instead of being patient.


Partial quotes annoy the crap out of me. Next time don't leave out the part of you letting her reping you. That you let happen


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> "Partial quotes"
> 
> "let it happen."


No, Uber let it happen. I just responded to the reality of the situation.

*YOU force a surge and then get mad when THEY avoid a surge using the same rules and APP?! And you get pissed?!*

Seriously, stop being an idiot and taking it personally.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, Uber let it happen. I just responded to the reality of the situation.
> 
> *YOU force a surge and then get mad when THEY avoid a surge using the same rules and APP?! And you get pissed?!*
> 
> Seriously, stop being an idiot and taking it personally.


Be careful who you call an idiot there son. You got played, not me. I'm all for her cancelling, it's part of game...you lost


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Be careful who you call an idiot there son. You got played, not me. I'm all for her cancelling, it's part of game...you lost


If I'm not careful are you going to make a sign that says I'm unfair and cry a lot? Because, I don't know if we can take any more crying from you, idiot.

I got played? I didn't throw a fare away over my false pride. I got paid, you got played.


----------



## JWest (Oct 2, 2015)

Can they rate you after canceling the trip. If i had to put up with that crap, they may end up 5 or 10 miles in the opposite direction. Especially if they can't rate.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


Yep you're the man, I stand corrected. You're the pillar of what every driver should strive to be. I can't believe I missed it the first read, I can't believe I actually thought you got played (of course you should change title of thread.) I will now strive to be just like you and your keen "Spidey Senses." I can only hope that someday I can become half the driver you are.

I'm going to work on...
Losing a 2.8 surge to the same PAX
Picking up 6 people on X platform
Driving with no Destination
Having PAX cancel mid trip
I need to learn how to panic because I'm refusing another ping (while accepting 3 from one PAX that you should have refused)
Oh and of course I need to besmirch Asians and become a racist, UBER loves that.

I think I have it, thanks for your assistance in helping me see the light.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Yep you're the man, I stand corrected. You're the pillar of what every driver should strive to be. I can't believe I missed it the first read, I can't believe I actually thought you got played (of course you should change title of thread.) I will now strive to be just like you and your keen "Spidey Senses." I can only hope that someday I can become half the driver you are.
> 
> I'm going to work on...
> Losing a 2.8 surge to the same PAX
> ...


You missed the point that I thought it was all pretty funny and the title was a joke.

Yes, six college kids on an X platform. There is no XL here so what would you have me do since there's plenty of room in my minivan? Sorry, only 4 can ride, I'm a dick like Mike?

Who said there was no destination? When did I besmirch Asians?

You know what I won't do? *I won't hold up a sign of Asia that says Asian Girls Are Unfair.

*


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I'm going to work on...
> Losing a 2.8 surge to the same PAX
> Picking up 6 people on X platform
> *Driving with no Destination*
> ...


So driving without a destination allows a passenger to cancel in the middle of a trip?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

mopapa said:


> So you are driving a mini van and picking up more than 4 people and getting pay as an UberX?
> Dude no!
> Never tanks more than 4 if you are not an UberXL


Some areas don't have XL yet, usually those areas have higher x rates though, once XL hits the market there the rates begin to drop. If he has XL in his market he can pick up the x ride and have it adjusted to XL after the fact.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> Some areas don't have XL yet, usually those areas have higher x rates though, once XL hits the market there the rates begin to drop. If he has XL in his market he can pick up the x ride and have it adjusted to XL after the fact.


Yep $1.50 per mile right now in St. Louis, once the rates drop it will all change.

And yes I'm replying to myself or at least one of me.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You missed the point that I thought it was all pretty funny and the title was a joke.
> 
> Yes, six college kids on an X platform. There is no XL here so what would you have me do since there's plenty of room in my minivan? Sorry, only 4 can ride, I'm a dick like Mike?
> 
> ...


Just that you don't trust Asians

Uber on Peter Parker


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> So driving without a destination allows a passenger to cancel in the middle of a trip?


No a pax can cancel anytime during ride with or without a destination. The problem is Peter Parkers "Spidey Senses" we're supposedly triggered and seeing that this PAX appears to know how to work the system (well she does for the un-informed driver) she could easily notify UBER that the driver drove aimlessly around apparently lost (as no destination imput until probably the final stop) and that her fare should be adjusted for a driver ineffective route to her final destination (in fact they could have done it and Peter fare could already be adjusted down as UBER does not tell you when they change your fare.) So when you smell a rat always have them input a destination as you have no documented recourse without a driver input destination.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had a pax cancel while enroute to destination, but I'll be on the look out. Thanks.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D". My spidey senses went off.
> 
> OK...let's see. It's a 2.8 surge so, gotta go. I'm pulling up in less than 5 minutes, surge disappears and so does customer. Canceled. Instant re-ping. Clever. She was watching and working the system.
> 
> ...


Did she also take your yogurt?
Seriously, do you post these stories the last few days so we can berate you? 1) when same girl cancels a surge to get non surge, you never take first 3 minutes of non surge rides...ever and especially the one who did it. 2) You driving X, if so, 5 more means 6 in the car. You never start the ride until all are in the car or ready to do so. You cancel that ride or tell her to do so. 3) she cancels the ride and you continue on? Kick them out until all are curbside and then have her re ping you but first she must 5 star you for the trouble. Once you see that was done, she gets you as the driver. ACRO that ping and drive away and honk a few times. I now am beginning to think the guy in the avatar is you.

Btw, for some advice you can now do, complain to uber all the shit she did. she is a piece of shit. Btw, you give her a 5 star rating too?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, Uber let it happen. I just responded to the reality of the situation.
> 
> *YOU force a surge and then get mad when THEY avoid a surge using the same rules and APP?! And you get pissed?!*
> 
> Seriously, stop being an idiot and taking it personally.


You get dumber everyday and yet you have an answer for your mistake. You don't let the pax get the best of you. You collected the cancellation fee and then you leave. ACRO her ping or accept and drive the opposite way. I would also ask Uber CSR about what she did. Funny how they might choose to now not take a more expensive ride but we aren't allowed to do the same. See, much differemt. Let her wait another 5 minutes for the other guy that will take that non surge ping. Of course, you will because you think that is the best it gets. That ***** doesn't deserve to be in your car...then again you deserve her in your car. You broke so many driver unwritten rules that it was a match made in Uber hell.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You missed the point that I thought it was all pretty funny and the title was a joke.
> 
> Yes, six college kids on an X platform. There is no XL here so what would you have me do since there's plenty of room in my minivan? Sorry, only 4 can ride, I'm a dick like Mike?
> 
> ...


OMG, it gets better. He drives a mini van On X! Anything over 4 (if you are actually going to do X) means pay cash upfront as a tip. No do, no drive. Proof there is an uber sucker out there to exploit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Just that you don't trust Asians
> 
> Uber on Peter Parker


Did you forget something or are you being intentionally obtuse?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> OMG, it gets better. He drives a mini van On X! Anything over 4 (if you are actually going to do X) means pay cash upfront as a tip. No do, no drive. Proof there is an uber sucker out there to exploit.


There is no UberXL here, moron. I HOPE you are charging cash.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> There is no UberXL here, moron. I HOPE you are charging cash.


Trust me, there is one moron in this discussion and it is far from me. You keep on driving the 6 cylinder, give out wet, dripping, cold water, mints and wonder why someone would take your yogurt and of course the gem in this thread about you being a total suckered 3 times by one pax experience.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Trust me, there is one moron in this discussion and it is far from me. You keep on driving the 6 cylinder, give out wet, dripping, cold water, mints and wonder why someone would take your yogurt and of course the gem in this thread about you being a total suckered 3 times by one pax experience.


I don't use ice for that very reason, moron. Yes, I'm a new driver and she taught me a lesson.

My van is what I own. It's pretty good on gas and my PAX love it.

Why in the world would I throw away a fare to spite a customer? That's idiotic. She used the app to her advantage. So what?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't use ice for that very reason, moron. Yes, I'm a new driver and she taught me a lesson.
> 
> My van is what I own. It's pretty good on gas and my PAX love it.
> 
> Why in the world would I throw away a fare to spite a customer? That's idiotic. She used the app to her advantage. So what?


Because she will do it again! You just admitted that you got walked on and didn't mind! You are the guy that looks to be down on his luck and will do anything to kiss someone's ass even though you won't have contact with them ever again. Your gas mileage sucks compared to pay for this gig. You ruin it for all others as we hear, "but the other uber driver let us do it!"
You see more than 4 pax, you tell them that they only paid for 4 pax. Hopefully you can hint that you can take the others for an additional fee. You have the seatbelts and you are not obligated to take more than 4. Stop being a moron and use your car to your advantage.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Got a ping at a college bar with the name "D".
> 
> It's a short trip. I let it go with lesson learned. Never trust Asians!
> 
> I'M KIDDING! I guess next time I just fix it with Uber?





ocbob2 said:


> Because she will do it again! You just admitted that you got walked on and didn't mind! You are the guy that looks to be down on his luck and will do anything to kiss someone's ass even though you won't have contact with them ever again. Your gas mileage sucks compared to pay for this gig. You ruin it for all others as we hear, "but the other uber driver let us do it!"
> You see more than 4 pax, you tell them that they only paid for 4 pax. Hopefully you can hint that you can take the others for an additional fee. You have the seatbelts and you are not obligated to take more than 4. Stop being a moron and use your car to your advantage.


Bob save your fingers for more important stuff.


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I drive a minivan so 6 isn't an issue. I agree, next time I will reject her ping and wait.


I have this issue often, where the rider request an überx... I get there and they cram 5 to six more people in. I accept the ride but politely let them know there will be a fare adjustment for the additional passengers over 4... I complete the ride. Then hit the "NEED HELP" button... Choose the "had an issue with the Fare"... "More than 4 riders"... Then submit. Everytime UBER has made the adjustment and sent a confirmation email with the correct amount, within minutes! And sure enough I'll refresh my screen and there it is ! CORRECTED!
They recommend that we do it that way instead of making the Custumer cancel and reorder, it makes for a smoother customer experience, and no confrontation.
(See sample of my latest correspondence from them attached)


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Envisionit said:


> I have this issue often, where the rider request an überx... I get there and they cram 5 to six more people in. I accept the ride but politely let them know there will be a fare adjustment for the additional passengers over 4... I complete the ride. Then hit the "NEED HELP" button... Choose the "had an issue with the Fare"... "More than 4 riders"... Then submit. Everytime UBER has made the adjustment and sent a confirmation email with the correct amount, within minutes! And sure enough I'll refresh my screen and there it is ! CORRECTED!
> They recommend that we do it that way instead of making the Custumer cancel and reorder, it makes for a smoother customer experience, and no confrontation.
> (See sample of my latest correspondence from them attached)


You can accept both so it makes sense even though I wonder why you would take non surge x rides with a XL car. Also, you politely tell them about the extra pax but there is no doubt they didn't accidentely order X, they meant to cram 6 in what they thought was a X car and save money.


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, I agree they were trying to scam the system, at least sometimes. But if you are an uber XL you can deal with it via the Uber support options.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Because she will do it again! You just admitted that you got walked on and didn't mind! You are the guy that looks to be down on his luck and will do anything to kiss someone's ass even though you won't have contact with them ever again. Your gas mileage sucks compared to pay for this gig. You ruin it for all others as we hear, "but the other uber driver let us do it!"
> You see more than 4 pax, you tell them that they only paid for 4 pax. Hopefully you can hint that you can take the others for an additional fee. You have the seatbelts and you are not obligated to take more than 4. Stop being a moron and use your car to your advantage.


Let me guess, you're either an ex-cabbie or a future one?

I'm making bank. I'm also not in fear of bad ratings. I couldn't care any less about what you think. You're just another bad attitude driver that has no marketable skills.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Envisionit said:


> I have this issue often, where the rider request an überx... I get there and they cram 5 to six more people in. I accept the ride but politely let them know there will be a fare adjustment for the additional passengers over 4... I complete the ride. Then hit the "NEED HELP" button... Choose the "had an issue with the Fare"... "More than 4 riders"... Then submit. Everytime UBER has made the adjustment and sent a confirmation email with the correct amount, within minutes! And sure enough I'll refresh my screen and there it is ! CORRECTED!
> They recommend that we do it that way instead of making the Custumer cancel and reorder, it makes for a smoother customer experience, and no confrontation.
> (See sample of my latest correspondence from them attached)


We don't have XL.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Let me guess, you're either an ex-cabbie or a future one?
> 
> I'm making bank. I'm also not in fear of bad ratings. I couldn't care any less about what you think. You're just another bad attitude driver that has no marketable skills.


You just keep rolling on amd we all know you aren't making bank. I thought I was at first then I stopped being a moron. You should try it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You just keep rolling on amd we all know you aren't making bank. I thought I was at first then I stopped being a moron. You should try it.


Listen to this man^^

He has more experience than you.


----------

